# Mulberry time!



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Those berries we almost take advantage of. Mulberries! I finally noticed black ones today. Please share all your mulberry jam/jelly recipes. I'd love to try something I haven't had before.


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

We are doing the same thing. I put some fence post's around our tree and hung tarps to catch em, We have @ 3 or 4 pounds now. I dont have the recipe in front of me but I recall it being about the same as blackberry jelly except it takes 7 cups of sugar for a batch. I think we are gona make some this weekend.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

This one is pretty good:

3 cups mulberries
3 cups fresh pineapple
1/2 cup lemon juice
1 box sure-jell
7 cups sugar

Pulverize mulberries and fresh pineapple
add lemon juice, sure jell & sugar
boil for 10 to 15 min or until jam clings to spoon
Pour into sterilized jars and seal.

This year I think I'm going to try to smash the mulberries with a pestle and sieve. It takes SO LONG to get those stems out, but I hate chomping into them if I leave them in.


----------

